# Outboard tune up



## Thaboz (Oct 12, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations to where I can take my Mercury 75 in for a tune up at a reasonable price? 
Thanks!!


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Cheapest way is do it yourself. www.boats.net is the cheapest place to buy the parts. There are instructional videos on youtube for almost anything you want to do. 

Good Luck


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There isn't really a such thing as a outboard mechanic that is cheap. They wouldn't stay in business long with it being a seasonal trade. 


I use Shane Livingston . ( mobile Mechanic)
His number can be found on this forum with ease . He will come to your boat or you can take it to him in Milton Florida


----------



## Thaboz (Oct 12, 2015)

@Chapman5011 I figured I wouldn't find anything cheap I just don't want to be ripped off with unnecessary labor. Had a guy want to charge almost $400 to install a new impeller kit in my old 30hp Johnson. All it takes is a half hour and $45 in parts, just curious so I asked and I couldn't believe it.
Thanks for the contact man


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Shane he is a honest with his rates and does a good job. I believe his Phone # 8503750435.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shane did mine for $450

That's included cleaning of 3 carbs,
Change Water pump ,
And put in new lower unit oil at the same time checking to make sure you don't have any water in the lower unit oil, meaning the seals are still good. 
Mine has been running good since. That was two summers back. I put only marine fuel in the tank now, and its running awesome since. 
He will come to your boat if needed.

Satisfaction of work gauranteed .


----------



## Thaboz (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome guys!! Thanks for the information! I'll give Shane a call


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I use outboards unlimited they have always done me right. Just got a head gasket replaced and new water pump for $380


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Outboards Unlimited on 87N in Milton. Reasonable and quick turn around.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 for Shane


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Competition is never a "BAD" thing! If you got two ref's they'll both do you right! Post.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Crestview Marine is where I take mine. Jerry does a bang up job.


----------



## nitroseller (Mar 5, 2015)

*Scott's Marine*

Scott's Marine is fully certified warranty and repair for both Mercury and Yamaha. We only use factory parts and fluids, no aftermarket. A regular service can be done the day you bring it, just call and make an appointment. We are on 98, 7.5 miles west of the Lillian bridge.


----------

